
Model-View-Controller in iOS: A Blueprint for Better Apps - DeusExMachina
https://matteomanferdini.com/model-view-controller-ios/
======
NCG_Mike
The way I built MacOS applications in Obj-C was to use a dictionary with
key/value pairs held inside either a NSDocument or a controller of some kind.
I'd bind the views to the model, via the controller. No sub-classes of views.

It also had the benefit of been able to add undo/redo with a few lines of
code. This even would undo radio button clicks as those controls were also
bound to the model.

Saving the model was just a case of saving the dictionary or converting the
dictionary in save and load from some other format, say ICC Color Profiles.

I'm not surprised to read that less experienced developers bung all their
controller and model code in a sub-class of some view. It was a common thing
to see in the MFC or PowerPlant days.

